# tinyfire's art shop || closed ♥



## tinyfire (Mar 15, 2015)

hi, i'm tinyfire! i've decided to open up a new art shop so i can get a bit of extra tbt to spend.

if anyone is wondering, i use paint tool sai for everything i draw. i won't draw anything other than
people at the moment(and maybe villagers!) but hopefully i'll expand the species i draw sometime 
in the future!

for now, i'm only offering pixels.


pixels

1. Prabha
2. Pokemanz - IN PICKUP
3. Aeryka  - IN PICKUP
4. Simple - IN PICKUP
5. Swiftstream - IN PICKUP 
6. Keitara - IN PICKUP
7. ReXyx3 - IN PICKUP
8. RebeccaShay - IN PICKUP


100 tbt animated, 75 tbt unanimated
​



Spoiler: examples
















Spoiler: form



username;
reference;
background color;
animation?;
payment;
other;



i have the right to accept/deny any forms! if your drawing needs fixing let me know and i can 
change it for free. if i don't state a reason and don't finish your piece within two weeks, pm me
for a full refund!

also, you may send payment before or after i complete your art piece, it's totally up to you! 




Spoiler: pickup



for ATotsSpot - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for Jint - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










for Prabha - 

for Pokemanz - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for Aeryka - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for Simple - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







for Swiftstream - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for Keitara - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for ReXyx3 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for RebeccaShay - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












​


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

-username: MC4pros
-fullbody reference http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?219730-Draw-my-mayor-OCs-please-___ 
My OC Vrinda from here
-pose(or just standing) Standing
-anything i forgot add the unicorn horn please!

Thanks~ 

Nvm. You closed it lol


----------



## tinyfire (Mar 15, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> -username: MC4pros
> -fullbody reference http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?219730-Draw-my-mayor-OCs-please-___
> My OC Vrinda from here
> -pose(or just standing) Standing
> ...



Accepted! Sorry for the confusion  One slot left!~


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

username: allycat





 fullbody reference: 



Spoiler:  








more pictures here: http://athenadrogo.tumblr.com/








 pose(or just standing): Kind of floating? if you can! Or just messing with her hair 





 anything i forgot: Nothing, thanks!


----------



## tinyfire (Mar 15, 2015)

Allycat said:


> -username: allycat
> -fullbody reference:
> 
> 
> ...



Also accepted! I'll get started now, slots are closed<3


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

woo! thank you!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for accepting~ <3 Sorry for posting; didn't realize you were closed. Dx


----------



## tinyfire (Mar 15, 2015)

Np both of you~! Here you go - 



Spoiler: MC4pros













Spoiler: Allycat











hope they're ok, you can send the tbt as soon as you are ready - 2 more slots open 

1. - Amilee
2. - MayorGong


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> Np both of you~! Here you go -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she's adorable!! sending tbt now.C:


----------



## Amilee (Mar 15, 2015)

hi c:
could i have one? :3


- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and standing pls :3


----------



## MayorGong (Mar 15, 2015)

-username: MayorGong
-fullbody reference:


Spoiler










-pose(or just standing): standing its fine ^^
-anything i forgot: well, she has loong hair in the front and short in the back :3 thanks!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> Np both of you~! Here you go -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QAQ THANK YOU!! <33


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 15, 2015)

Art shop yessss

-username: Pokemanz
-fullbody reference: Anyone from here x
-pose(or just standing): Up to you!
-anything i forgot: You can pick whichever character you like best! 
If the character doesn't have a full body pic, just draw them with blue pants!


----------



## tinyfire (Mar 22, 2015)

For Amilee! 





Hope it's Ok ;v; Finishing up the final order now! uwu


----------



## Keitara (Mar 22, 2015)

*rush rush*

100 TBT, right? OMG I CAN AFFORD ITTTTTTTTTTTT

-username: Keitara
-fullbody reference: in my siggy? can add later if you want
-pose(or just standing) uhm, would be cool if you could do a shy/tsundere standing pose or anything. but it doesn't have to be.
-anything i forgot: i forgot too

Thanks for lovely art ;v;


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 22, 2015)

I hope it's okay to order again (I love your art ahh ;v, if not, feel free to decline. 

-username: MC4pros
-fullbody reference: [x] [x]
My OC Vrinda
I hope the ref is fine. It's not a complete fullbody ref, but there's refs of the clothes and everything. ^-^
-pose(or just standing): standing is fine
-anything i forgot: Can you add the light teal unicorn horn, please?

Thank you so, so, so much! <3 ^-^


----------



## tinyfire (Mar 22, 2015)

Both accepted, shop closed! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

For MayorGong -





Hope this one's alright too!


----------



## MayorGong (Mar 22, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> For MayorGong -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's so nice, thank you so much! Sending payment ; 3 ;


----------



## tinyfire (Mar 22, 2015)

For Keitara 





Hope it's OK - I couldn't quite get the pose you're looking for, sorry!


----------



## Amilee (Mar 22, 2015)

yaaay thank you c: i sent the bells to you!


----------



## Keitara (Mar 22, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> For Keitara
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhhhhhh it's totally fine, thanks a lot! It looks so lovely! I love the eyes *~* 
gonna send the 100 TBT now


----------



## tinyfire (Mar 22, 2015)

So glad you all like them!


----------



## Keitara (Mar 22, 2015)

oh I have a question
I tried to upload your drawing in an album here on TBT but it said wrong file extension bla bla and when I tried to open it in paint sool sai it failed o-o
is it maybe corruped or anything?

alright, I was able to fix it c:


----------



## tinyfire (Mar 28, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply! Glad you got it fixed up though  

And pickup for MC4pros - 






Hope it's alright! I'm not so great at glasses sorry >W< Shop closed for now


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 28, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> Sorry for the late reply! Glad you got it fixed up though
> 
> And pickup for MC4pros -
> 
> ...


That's adorable! Thank you ! QAQ I hope it's okay to ask, but can you make the skin color lighter?


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

✿ *Username*: Deerui
✿ *Ref*: See refS here!
✿ *Pose*: the second one from here, yawning please!
✿ *Other*: These are really cute, my favorite style of yours!!



✿ *Edit:* I just saw it's closed, nevermind!


----------



## tinyfire (Mar 28, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> That's adorable! Thank you ! QAQ I hope it's okay to ask, but can you make the skin color lighter?



Sure! This better?


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 28, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> Sure! This better?



Yes! Thank you!! <33


----------



## tinyfire (Apr 12, 2015)

Open again! 100 tbt per chibi 

1.
2.


----------



## ardrey (Apr 12, 2015)

-username: ardrey
-fullbody reference: clicky
-pose(or just standing): standing is fine!


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 12, 2015)

Order Form:
-username: kaylagirl 
-fullbody reference: here
-pose(or just standing): I like the pose of your first example, but may I have the heart/* glimmer in the eyes (like in your second example)?

Thanks!


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 12, 2015)

idk if you're selecting slots or they're first come first serve so i might as well take my chances!

username: cheezyfries
fullbody reference: [x]
pose: just standing

thanks for (possibly?) considering!


----------



## tinyfire (Apr 14, 2015)

For Audrey and Kaylagirl;










Hope they're alright! Please send tbt when you can : )

& I'll be doing yours this weekend, cheezyfries. Shop closed ^^


----------



## ardrey (Apr 14, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> For Audrey and Kaylagirl;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh thank you soo much! Looks wonderful c: Sending payment noww


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 14, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> For Audrey and Kaylagirl;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love her! Thanks so much! Payment sent~


----------



## tinyfire (Apr 19, 2015)

And last order is finished - 





Hope it looks OK! c: Shop still closed ^^


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 19, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> And last order is finished -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eep she looks so cute! i sent the tbt earlier in the day, but i just realized that you missed the straw hat >.< could you please add it? thank you so much!


----------



## tinyfire (May 9, 2015)

4 slots for sketches! 

1. Simple
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Simple (May 9, 2015)

Please include; 
-username: Simple
-fullbody reference 


Spoiler: old reference



No green bunny balloon present please! Also additional reference in my signature!  






-pose(or just standing) the last one in ur example where shes holding her dress ? 
-anything i forgot ::Is there a way I can get a sketch one like in ur example and full color? for 100 tbt? I would love the actual sketch and coloring.


----------



## tinyfire (May 9, 2015)

Simple said:


> Please include;
> -username: Simple
> -fullbody reference
> 
> ...



Accepted, I've decided I can add a bit of color for the same price!


----------



## Simple (May 9, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> Accepted, I've decided I can add a bit of color for the same price!



Oh I really like the sketch and adding a little color would be great. Would that be total of 100 tbt or?
Kind of like saving before then after "adding color". so two images. what do you think?


----------



## tinyfire (May 9, 2015)

Yep! Just 100 tbt : )


----------



## Kailah (May 9, 2015)

-username: Kailah
-fullbody reference: https://36.media.tumblr.com/ac1506ffeb6f1f371d1f328e5e427be5/tumblr_nnlus5E17c1tsz4kro3_r1_500.png
-pose(or just standing): the really cute one where her hands are on her hips and her tongue is sticking out! ; v ; 
-anything i forgot: would love it with color! and just be sure to make her tan c: ty<3


----------



## himeki (May 9, 2015)

-username:Evvie
-fullbody reference:In the spoiler in my sig~
-pose(or just standing) Sitting down, reading a book
-Colored sketch please!


----------



## Simple (May 9, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> Yep! Just 100 tbt : )



Awe great thank you so much sending tbt now! If I don't respond I am probably offline, so in case I forget, please tell me if finished. If I don't respond ty!


----------



## tinyfire (May 9, 2015)

Simple said:


> Awe great thank you so much sending tbt now! If I don't respond I am probably offline, so in case I forget, please tell me if finished. If I don't respond ty!



Alright! Here you go;


----------



## Simple (May 9, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> Alright! Here you go;



Thank you so much! I love it!! It came out wonderful! But where is the sketched version with no color?


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 9, 2015)

May I place an order? If so here! :

-username: Rexyx3
-fullbody reference: 


Spoiler: ref



Reference Chart:

View attachment 90730

Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

Up Close (Long hair haired preferred please!): 

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736

For more references please click here!



-pose(or just standing): You choose! ^-^
-anything i forgot: I love your art!~


----------



## Simple (May 9, 2015)

I actually really love the chibi you made me. Thanks for putting in the time to make me one ^-^ It is really cute. I wanted a sketched version like the one on your examples with no color just outline, but if you couldn't do that or save it prior, then you do not have to worry about it! I did request something small in through private messages, but if you can't attempt that as well then do let me know!  Thanks!


----------



## tinyfire (May 9, 2015)

Simple said:


> I actually really love the chibi you made me. Thanks for putting in the time to make me one ^-^ It is really cute. I wanted a sketched version like the one on your examples with no color just outline, but if you couldn't do that or save it prior, then you do not have to worry about it! I did request something small in through private messages, but if you can't attempt that as well then do let me know!  Thanks!











Here you go! Sorry, had to do something really quickly  

All forms accepted!


----------



## himeki (May 9, 2015)

Ok! Should I send you the TBT now?


----------



## tinyfire (May 9, 2015)

Now or later is fine! 

I have to go for a bit but 2 slots are still open! <3


----------



## Simple (May 9, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> Here you go! Sorry, had to do something really quickly
> 
> All forms accepted!



I love love love love love love it!!! Will request more if I am allowed!!! Thank you so much. Love it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not sure if you have space or if I'm allowed to request another one~ But you can deny this if so! I would like to get a chibi from you same concept. Sketch & Color for 100 tbt. 

Form;

Please include; 
-username: Simple
-fullbody reference


Spoiler: My reference image










-pose(or just standing) Taking a picture. 
-anything i forgot:: I just want a chibi holding a camera like the image taking a picture, with the straw boater blue ribbon hat as well. it can be a half body shot or a full body used by your imagination!  For 100 tbt~ Tell me other wise ty.


----------



## iamnothyper (May 9, 2015)

is it closed now?


----------



## oswaldies (May 9, 2015)

-username: sailoreamon
-fullbody reference: http://imgur.com/svbWGDg
-pose(or just standing): make him doing something cute <3
*also could you make the bunny ears looking fake*
*and make him in grayscale*​


----------



## tinyfire (May 9, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> is it closed now?



One more open slot left actually!~ 

Also pickup for Kailah;


----------



## Money Hunter (May 9, 2015)

can you draw side views?


----------



## Kailah (May 9, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> One more open slot left actually!~
> 
> Also pickup for Kailah;



waaah! so cute! will send tbt right now c:


----------



## tinyfire (May 9, 2015)

Kailah said:


> waaah! so cute! will send tbt right now c:



So glad you like it! ♥



Money Hunter said:


> can you draw side views?



Sent you a pm  

Annnnd pickup for MayorEvvie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it looks ok.


----------



## iamnothyper (May 9, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> One more open slot left actually!~
> 
> Also pickup for Kailah;



welp, missed it lmao


----------



## himeki (May 9, 2015)

Ahh! So adorable! Thank you so much!


----------



## Simple (May 9, 2015)

If you do take my last request on the previous page, let me know so I can send in the 100 tbt ty!


----------



## tinyfire (May 9, 2015)

For ReXyx3 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, yours is accepted, Simple!


----------



## Simple (May 9, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> For ReXyx3 -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much sending in now!  Btw lovely chibi!!!!


----------



## tinyfire (May 9, 2015)

Thank you for all the compliments everyone! & Here you go sailoreamon - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& also for simple - 





Shop is OPEN btw!


----------



## Simple (May 9, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> & also for simple -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg! That is so hilarious and cute! xD That is so adorable. Thank you! I may come back ._.


----------



## oswaldies (May 9, 2015)

tinyfire said:


>



Sorry I didn't realized you posted it here too!
I thought you only pm me it! ^_^

Tysm it's the cutest thing ever ^0^ ♥​


----------



## Simple (May 9, 2015)

Please include; 
-username: Simple
-fullbody reference


Spoiler: This please!










-pose(or just standing) The same pose as in the image above!
-anything i forgot I would like the umbrella with the side ribbon. But I do want it to be looking with that angle in the image if that is possible? So not directly looking straight. Also *blonde hair instead of blue please! and blue eyes instead of green! if you can*

Is it possible to get one the way I asked it and then 2nd one with like rain drops in the image? Would that be too much work?

Total=100tbt! Once accepted will pay ty!


----------



## tinyfire (May 18, 2015)

re-opened this with pixels, yay!  

no slots open - 

1. ATotsSpot
2. Jint
3. Prabha

let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 18, 2015)

username; ATotsSpot
reference;  http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Boho chibi?sort=3&page=1
background color; None
animation?;  Yes, please!
payment;  100 TBT
other;  Thank you!


----------



## Prabha (May 18, 2015)

Can you do anime characters?


----------



## tinyfire (May 18, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> username; ATotsSpot
> reference;  http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Boho chibi?sort=3&page=1
> background color; None
> animation?;  Yes, please!
> ...



accepted!

@prahba - I can try, as long as the character isn't too complex! also, you'd have to pay the same even though it isn't art of your own character.


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 18, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> accepted!
> 
> @prahba - I can try, as long as the character isn't too complex! also, you'd have to pay the same even though it isn't art of your own character.



I went ahead and sent over the bells.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Jint (May 18, 2015)

*username;* Jint
*reference;* 



 

 



*background color;* up to you!
*animation?;* yes -- but can I have a non animated ver as well, if it's not too much trouble?
*payment;* 120 tbt ea
*other;* aaaaa just do whoever/how many you want!!

Hope this is alright!
​


----------



## Prabha (May 18, 2015)

form

username; Prabha
reference; 



Spoiler:  Kaneki






background color; Is transparent an option? If not, white.
animation?; yes
payment; 100 btb
other; Can you make his eye like in face up picture?
Also if you want a less complex outfit, I can get the picture for you.


----------



## tinyfire (May 18, 2015)

Jint said:


> *username;* Jint
> *reference;*
> 
> 
> ...





Prabha said:


> form
> 
> username; Prabha
> reference;
> ...



both accepted! 

slots closed


----------



## Pokemanz (May 18, 2015)

Was literally about to post a form but was too slow xD


----------



## tinyfire (May 18, 2015)

Jint & ATotsSpot, your orders are ready for pickup on the front page! I should have Prabha's finished by tomorrow. Opening 3 more slots!~

1.
2.
3.


----------



## Jint (May 18, 2015)

They're adorable!! Thank you so much!! * 7 *
sending tbt over now~
​


----------



## Pokemanz (May 18, 2015)

Grabbing a slot this time! :3

username; Pokemanz
reference; [x]
background color; light blue
animation?; Yes!
payment; 100 TBT
other; These are so cute!!


----------



## Aeryka (May 18, 2015)

username; Aeryka
reference; [x]
background color; Lavender
animation?; Yes please!
payment; 100 btb
other; they're so cute ;u;


----------



## Simple (May 18, 2015)

Woooh! I been watching you do this and I WENT OUT TO EAT DINNER AND MISSED THE 3 slots omg T.T Ugh. Glad you opened shop and hopefully I can get a slot one day!!!! 

username;Simple
reference;


Spoiler:  











background color; Match the background in the quote please; Yes please blinking?
payment; 100 tbt
other; If I want the one without background as well how much additional cost is that?


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 19, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> Jint & ATotsSpot, your orders are ready for pickup on the front page! I should have Prabha's finished by tomorrow. Opening 3 more slots!~
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.



So CUTE!!  Would it be possible to get mine with the background as well?  Kind of kicking myself for not getting it to begin with.  Thanks.  <3  (Willing to pay a little extra!)


----------



## Swiftstream (May 23, 2015)

username; swiftstream
reference; 



Spoiler: ref














background color; baby blue
animation?; yes!
payment; 150 tbt
other; nothing else, thanks for considering!


----------



## Keitara (May 23, 2015)

username: Keitara
reference: 



Spoiler: refs










background color: for Keitara the color like in my profile picture, and for Akyo... not sure, maybe blue or green? pick what you'd like!
animation: yes please!
payment: 200 tbt
other: is it okay to order 2? if not, then only Keitara please!^^ 
Thank you!!


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 23, 2015)

Idk if you have anymore slots but I thought I'd try! XD

username; Rexyx3
reference; 


Spoiler: ref



Reference Chart:

View attachment 90730

Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

Up Close (Long hair haired preferred please!): 

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736

For more references please click here!



background color; light green
animation?; no thank you!
payment; 75tbt?
other; No balloon please! ^-^


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 23, 2015)

Consider me? 

username; RebeccaShay
reference; http://i.imgur.com/Vv6cu5i.jpg
background color; white
animation?; please
payment; 100 plus tip 
other; Add green bunny balloon c: ?


----------



## tinyfire (May 24, 2015)

slots closed!


----------



## tinyfire (May 24, 2015)

Finished pixels for Pokemanz, Aeryka, Simple, and Swiftstream - you can find them in the pickup section! Prahba's commission will be up next and hopefully these will all be done by Monday.


----------



## Simple (May 24, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> Finished pixels for Pokemanz, Aeryka, Simple, and Swiftstream - you can find them in the pickup section! Prahba's commission will be up next and hopefully these will all be done by Monday.



You picked me!!<3 Thanks so much Tiny, going to be using all of your art soon in a album portfolio. Editing up my mayor atm! But you are the best and continue with your diverse options! Will be looking out for every spot for different shops you open!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 24, 2015)

It's so cute, thanks so much!!

Did I pay already? Can't remember if I did or not!


----------



## tinyfire (May 24, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> It's so cute, thanks so much!!
> 
> Did I pay already? Can't remember if I did or not!



I don't think so? Sorry, just cleared my inbox so I can't see if you transferred or not.


----------



## Pokemanz (May 24, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> I don't think so? Sorry, just cleared my inbox so I can't see if you transferred or not.



Well if I did, consider another 100 as a tip!


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 25, 2015)

Thank you so much for putting me in a slot! Please send me a VM when mine is done so i can send over your TBT c:


----------



## Aeryka (May 25, 2015)

tinyfire said:


> Finished pixels for Pokemanz, Aeryka, Simple, and Swiftstream - you can find them in the pickup section! Prahba's commission will be up next and hopefully these will all be done by Monday.



omg it's so pretty! Thank you so much I love it!  I just sent over the btb <3


----------



## tinyfire (May 25, 2015)

RebeccaShay said:


> Thank you so much for putting me in a slot! Please send me a VM when mine is done so i can send over your TBT c:



No problem, will do!

Also - so sorry to you all still waiting for pixels, but my end of year tests are almost all this week, so I'm afraid I'll have to finish your pixels next week. Again, I apologize for the delay!


----------



## tinyfire (Jun 1, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> So CUTE!!  Would it be possible to get mine with the background as well?  Kind of kicking myself for not getting it to begin with.  Thanks.  <3  (Willing to pay a little extra!)



Thank you! & Of course! I'll update this post with a background version as soon as I get time.

All other orders are in pickup, and sent a PM to Prabha about their commission. 
Let me know anything needs fixing - I'll get right to changing anything I forgot.


----------



## Keitara (Jun 1, 2015)

I love mine! Thank you very much c:
I'll send payment now~


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you so muchhh! She's so little and adorable! ^-^
tbt sent ~ ヾ(＾▽＾)ノ


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 2, 2015)

Are you taking anymore request?


----------



## RebeccaShay (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you for mine!


----------

